# Age for grain ??



## chubbytaxman (11/4/18)

Evening brewers ..

I have a sack of MO that was purchased approx 2 - 2.5 years ago (been stored in a large Decor container with clip handles ever since).

Looking at using it in recipes now (had to move house a couple of times but now settled) and was wondering if I should up the quantities when constructing a recipe or would it be good to go as per recipe.

My concerns are if it has lost any ... "flavour" .. etc over that amount of time ..

As always your input is appreciated ...


Cheers chubby


----------



## MHB (11/4/18)

You can be fairly confident it hasn't improved.
Too many variables to say if its still up to snuff, if its been kept air and moisture tight, it might be surprisingly good, if poorly sealed its probably knackered.
Really the only way to tell would be to brew with it.

About the only test other than a brew would be to chew some, if its still crisp and crunchy odds on your a winner.
If its what is called "Slack" doughie and a bit gooey when you bite down its past it.
Mark


----------

